# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  صفات النائب الجديد

## معاذ ملحم

احبائي .... اعزائي ... اخواني الشباب... نواة المستقبل الواعد .... اصحاب الغد المشرق

اليوم خطر على بالي سؤال بعد ما جلست اليوم مع احد المرشحين لمجلس النواب وحدثت بعض الاسئله فيما بيننا نحن الشباب و هذا المرشح الا وهي ...

ما هي صفات النائب الجديد ... ماذا يطمح الشاب او ماذا تريد انت من ان يقدمه لك نائب منطقتك لو اتيحت لك الفرصه بان تجلس مع نائب منطقتك ما تقول له ...؟

ماذا تتطلع لمستقبل منطقتك ....؟؟

ما هي السلبيات التي تريد انت ك شاب مثقف و واعي و مدرك ان تحسنها و تحول هذه السلبيات الى ايجابيات .... وتجعل هذه الظواهر مفيده لك و لغيرك

هذه بعض التساؤلات التي نوقشت اليوم في الجلسه التي حدثت مساء اليوم 

واتمنى من الجميع الاجابه على هذه التساؤلات .... لنعرف ما هي مدى و رؤية شباب المستقبل في المرشحين الجدد 

وشكرا لكم

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلموووووووووووووووووو يا احلى واجمل معاااااااااااذ بالعالم

----------


## nawayseh

نريد نائب وطن لا نائب عشيرة, ومنطقة, همه المصلحة العامة لا الضيقة, وان يؤثر مصلحة الوطن فوق كل الاعتبارات

----------

